# New Age Shops?



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm 23 and been living in Dubai for just over 2 months now! I was wondering, are there any New Age shops in Dubai at all? I'm not holding out that there are as it's a Muslim country, but you never know! I'm after Buddha statues and meditation books, new age cd's, etc. If anyone knows of anywhere, please let me know


----------



## nastarana (Apr 20, 2011)

*Also interested*

Hi there,

I haven't actually made the move so I can't tell you about new age shops but i have done a bit of research on meditation classes, yoga, energy healing (reiki, pranic healing etc), holistic health, and other spiritually based practices and found a great site for different groups. I was pleasantly surprised with the broad range of groups which also includes hobbies and interests of all sorts.

I can't post it here or pm you as i don't have enough posts yet but I'll send it you shortly so you can check it out. I'm sure you could link up with people that would be in the know.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes there is some of that going on here, there are some kiosks at the malls where you can buy Buddha's, Ganesh's, etc. 

Nastrana, you will be able to send private messages a little while after you´ve done your fifth post


----------



## nastarana (Apr 20, 2011)

Nastrana, you will be able to send private messages a little while after you´ve done your fifth post [/QUOTE]

Oh great - thanks. Well then, this is my 3rd or 4th? 

ok i'm being a bit cheeky but i have a memory of a sieve so if i don't post 5 now poor otaroproject might never hear from me again.


----------



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

